# Proof of Bigfoot in Ohio



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Picture of Bigfoot taken 4/22 near Grand River in N.E. Ohio:









Its a pretty good,clear 'foot picture. This is also a video but no good on uploading them.

About time we got proof!!!


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

The costumes don't seem to get any better. :lol:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Another picture: Its slightly grainy but no doubt about it......a Bigfoot!!!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> The costumes don't seem to get any better. :lol:


and as technology has advance greatly, its always the same out of focus grainy pictures. 

Or do bigfeet just look grainy?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> and as technology has advance greatly, its always the same out of focus grainy pictures.
> 
> Or do bigfeet just look grainy?


 A bigfoot emanates an electromagnetic field around them.
This field disrupts electronics & photographic equipment.

This is the main reason we don't have any good pictures, it's amazing they got what they did, it must have been wet.

As a bigfoot ages the electromagnetic field gets stronger and the bigfoot gains the ability to control the field around them.
Yes, a full grown bigfoot can hover over land & water.
Amazing creatures.`


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> A bigfoot emanates an electromagnetic field around them.
> This field disrupts electronics & photographic equipment.
> 
> This is the main reason we don't have any good pictures, it's amazing they got what they did, it must have been wet.
> ...


 
I guess we can only hope a profile artist gets a good look then!


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

-Axiom- said:


> Yes, a full grown bigfoot can hover over land & water.
> Amazing creatures.`


DANG! And I thought I was having a problem with bird droppings!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

-Axiom- said:


> A bigfoot emanates an electromagnetic field around them.
> This field disrupts electronics & photographic equipment.


is this electromagnetic field caused from the power source of their UFO's


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

oh boy


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

benster said:


> Bigfoot in Ohio clear video of the creature 2012 - YouTube
> 
> oh boy



I'm not sure who should get the Oscar nomination... the guy in the suit or the guy in the truck. :lol:


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Why is Obama running around in the woods?


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Why is Obama running around in the woods?


He's looking for healthcare reform:evil:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

benster said:


> Bigfoot in Ohio clear video of the creature 2012 - YouTube
> 
> oh boy



A big thanks for posting that Benster!!! 

Now, just look at the video and everyone tell me that theres no Bigfeets!!!
or Bigfoots. 
The guy in the truck/ATV was so freaked out that he crashed into the bushes!!! Scared the hell out of him. then he turned around and went back the other way!!!!


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

MEL said:


> A big thanks for posting that Benster!!!
> 
> Now, just look at the video and everyone tell me that theres no Bigfeets!!!
> or Bigfoots.
> The guy in the truck/ATV was so freaked out that he crashed into the bushes!!! Scared the hell out of him. then he turned around and went back the other way!!!!


 
Probably was a set up for some kid, girlfriend, wife... Had a helmet cam, but the bigfoot holding the stick was a nice touch:lol: Why don't they run them with dogs when they find them? Let me guess they don't leave a scent that is detectable to a dog, or they can out run a dog?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

MEL said:


> The guy in the truck/ATV was so freaked out that he crashed into the bushes!!! Scared the hell out of him.
> 
> he was so scared he was speechless! all you heard was the humm of the atv


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

benster said:


> Probably was a set up for some kid, girlfriend, wife... Had a helmet cam, but the bigfoot holding the stick was a nice touch:lol: Why don't they run them with dogs when they find them? Let me guess they don't leave a scent that is detectable to a dog, or they can out run a dog?


I'd be careful about getting these Bigfeet upset. You've seen what they do in that beef jerky commercial when they get mad.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Trespassing coonhunter looking for his dog?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

-Axiom- said:


> A bigfoot emanates an electromagnetic field around them.
> This field disrupts electronics & photographic equipment.


No, Chupacabras can do that. The Loch Ness Monster too, but the field disrupts sonar.

Bigfoot's fur is made up of natural fiber optics that capture light reflecting from whatever is behind it and transmits that light to the opposite side of it's body so that it blends in with it's surroundings.

Kinda like Predator invisibility technology, but its natural so water doesn't affect it or cause it to short out.

Oh and Wendigos smell really bad because they only eat at White Castle.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Well, it looks like he got all the way to Montana:

http://www.kaj18.com/news/man-dressed-as-sasquatch-hit-and-killed-near-kalispell/

I read another report that said he ran out of a Dental Floss Tree orchard. A pair of bloodied zircon encrusted tweezers was found nearby.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

...along with a Sears Poncho...


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08/28/13516181-man-killed-during-alleged-bigfoot-stunt?lite


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

should we call this guy "Sas squash " now ?


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

boomer_x7 said:


> and as technology has advance greatly, its always the same out of focus grainy pictures.
> 
> Or do bigfeet just look grainy?


Well, you have to keep in mind that Bigfoot's no Brangelina; he doesn't have a team of hair and makeup artists to primp him before they roll the camera. Nor does he have editors and special effects people to clean the shots up before the film gets aired. 


Seriously, though. What gets me about the whole Bigfoot thing isn't that the pics are always bad . . . but that all that ever pops up is pics. I mean, there's _millions _of hunters in the woods each year. If a Bigfoot species existed, surely we'd have a body by now rather than just a bunch of cheesy pictures.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

YPSIFLY said:


> Well, it looks like he got all the way to Montana:
> 
> http://www.kaj18.com/news/man-dressed-as-sasquatch-hit-and-killed-near-kalispell/
> 
> I read another report that said he ran out of a Dental Floss Tree orchard. A pair of bloodied zircon encrusted tweezers was found nearby.


Thanks, now I'm gonna have that song stuck in my head all week long. :lol:

Dynamo Hum!!


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Trespassing coonhunter looking for his dog?



priceless


----------

